# Russo#2 C/W



## ugmold (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi all, new to the Group.

I'm from Mass and it is that time again to think about the Stove. I bought my home 21 years ago and it came with a Russo #2 C/W Stove. It was probably about 6 years old or so at that time. I used it for wood only for about 11 years and then decided to try coal which I have used up til the present. Every year I clean it out, new pipes with coal, and have replaced the bricks in the back. The first set I bought were not very durable, perhaps I bought the wrong type or they were just junk. Last year I went to a Stove Shop here on rte 138 and they sold me what they described as a better suited brick. So I pulled out the old ones, or what was left and put in the new ones but was having a difficult time with a metal wedge which sits behind them, I gave up and put the wedge in front between them and the grates, worked great for half the Winter, then the wedge got beat up and the coal started jamming.

I think if I was to try again I'd need a new wedge, but I'm wondering if the old stove is too beat for coal and I should start burning wood again instead.

I know the Russo Stoves are from Mass, I have yet to venture to the store or ask their advice, that will be my next step, just looking for possible advice.

-Ug


----------



## ugmold (Oct 25, 2011)

I called Russo. They no longer make stoves but have that part $47 bucks....jeeesh, a piece of bent metal. Maybe I'll make one. Or use the beat up one. I just don't want this stove to start f'ing up Mid-Winter.

-Ug


----------



## fdv101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Are you referring to the baffle?  Just wondering because I have the same stove and am also in MA and my baffle just dropped down, and I'm thinking of contacting fireplace east in Randolph that has the Russo parts.  My stove was made in 1980, and I have owned it for the last 5 years.  I've been only burning wood, but I know the previous owner used to burn coal in it.  Do you happen to have any recommendations on where to get coal in the area?  I'm in eastern MA, about 10 miles north of Boston.


----------



## ugmold (Jan 19, 2012)

Not the baffle, which is at the top, right?

This is a metal piece behind the bricks in the back. Anyway I replaced, with new bricks, but chips and chunks are getting stuck in the grating so I gave up. I'm living like a human this year and running the gas furnace, I just got fed up.

Maybe I'll go back to wood with it, but I think its coal burning days are over.

I was lucky to buy coal locally about $7.50 a 50lb bag, jus look on-line or in the yellow pages.


----------



## webbie (Jan 19, 2012)

ugmold said:
			
		

> Not the baffle, which is at the top, right?
> 
> This is a metal piece behind the bricks in the back. Anyway I replaced, with new bricks, but chips and chunks are getting stuck in the grating so I gave up. I'm living like a human this year and running the gas furnace, I just got fed up.
> 
> ...



Nat gas is so cheap right now that it's hardly worthwhile to burn coal...


----------



## fdv101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks ugmold.  

Webmaster, I agree, nat gas is low priced enough.  I guess I'm kind of trying to take a look into how tough it might be to restore this stove, and burn coal just for the experience.  Kinda weird, but I wanted to give it shot.


----------



## hatesgas (Jan 6, 2013)

Ugmold.....you wouldn't happen to have the manual would you?  I was given a free Russo C/W #2 and I need the manual.  Let me know please!  Thanks


----------



## hatesgas (Jan 8, 2013)

Ignore my last post.  I got the manual from Russo.  Stove getting installed on thursday.........


----------



## piponss (Dec 14, 2014)

can anyone send me a copy of manual or at least tell me if its ok to install this closer to the walls if i put tile or something non combustable on walls 
new to site and real exited to get burning


----------

